Show HN: “Crafting Interpreters” chap 10: functions and closures - munificent
======
stevekemp
Your link is empty ..

~~~
munificent
Oops. :( Let me try that again:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14900342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14900342)

